# Political Compass



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Around 5-10 minutes to take. Not as funny as the F-test but much more insightful. Much deeper questions, good evaluation of lots of things we deal with today.

And I was hoping to salvage myself after yesterday's "liberal airhead" rating on the F-Test, but...

Economic Left/Right: -5.38
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -2.77

So, scumbag tree-hugging liberal who will spend all of your money if given a chance. My wife already knew this. I scored close the Dalai Lama, which means "on my deathbed, I will receive total consciousness, so I got that goin' for me."[/Carl Spackler]

Curious to see how folks score on this one.

http://www.politicalcompass.org/index


----------



## Mike Russell (Apr 9, 2006)

Economic Left/Right: -0.13
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 2.31


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Mike Russell said:


> Economic Left/Right: -0.13
> Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 2.31


Actually Mike, I bet that's "normal American." Bet many folks come out that way here....pretty much centered (who would have thought? ;-))


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Says I'm a: Economic Left/Right -2.88 and Social Libertarian/Authoritarian, -0.87

Have no idea what that means.

DFrost


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Says I'm a: Economic Left/Right -2.88 and Social Libertarian/Authoritarian, -0.87
> 
> Have no idea what that means.
> 
> DFrost


That means you are a small tree-hugger!

Seriously, that means you're left of Mike economically and more socially liberal than Mike. You and Mike probably don't line up with notions of gov't programs, etc.

Not uncommon with you old folks with your kind of background (public service career and based in a Southern state with a lot of public works history (TVA, etc.)), to tell you the truth. You're not a curmudgeon yet and you might even vote Democrat one day....or at least once upon a time you used to... :wink:


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Well, I am -6.00 Economic and -4.31 social

But they don't call me an airhead here.. Being in the company of Neslon Mandela,Ghandim and the Dalai Lama works for me.

I'll never be a Democrat though -- I am a Green, but admit there ARE some airheads in the Green Party.


----------



## Mike Russell (Apr 9, 2006)

A lot of my social score being a bit more on the + side is because of the ingrained military background.  

I'm usually middle of the road on most of those types of tests, I'm fairly flexible with the exception of my moral beliefs (didn't say religious, I said moral!).


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Well, I am -6.00 Economic and -4.31 social


GO COMRADE NANCY! Woo-hoo! I wasn't expecting to be liberally one-upped by anyone but Connie and the Commie Dutch. :lol: :lol:


----------



## melissa mims (Jul 12, 2006)

Ahem, economic -6.25 social -8.0. 

Woody, just to bring to your attention, but the term comrade is an inclusive term, hence the notion of exclusivity is there. :lol: :lol: 

Now I feel the need to channel my authoritarian side. I need to correct a dog, establish pack hierarchy, or reinforce myself as alpha. :roll: :wink:


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

melissa mims said:


> Ahem, economic -6.25 social -8.0.
> 
> Woody, just to bring to your attention, but the term comrade is an inclusive term, hence the notion of exclusivity is there. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Now I feel the need to channel my authoritarian side. I need to correct a dog, establish pack hierarchy, or reinforce myself as alpha. :roll: :wink:


HAH! Social -8.0. Now I know why Ed Frawley complained about all the dope-smokers in Schutzhund. :lol: :lol: 

My goodness, Melissa, I feel almost good enough for Fox News if you're decking out scores like this. Proud of ya!

Jerry Lyda and Matt Hammond, take the damn test! We need to re-balance our forum average...:lol: :twisted:


----------



## melissa mims (Jul 12, 2006)

Ya know, its funny. I generally don't consider myself quite THAT left; my economic answers where problably influenced by books/movies from the last few months. 

But yeah, I do own a pair of Birkenstock, but no pot! I have a 14 year old!


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

melissa mims said:


> Ya know, its funny. I generally don't consider myself quite THAT left; my economic answers where problably influenced by books/movies from the last few months.
> 
> But yeah, I do own a pair of Birkenstock, but no pot! I have a 14 year old!


I think most Americans are way more "liberal" then they would ever openly admit or vote. It's become a catch-all term for waste and superficial distractions and anti-patriotism...it's too bad. I have met very few Americans who are not "situationally" liberal when presented with an obligation to help folks who cannot help themselves. It's hard to yell a lot of Limbaugh insults when you're in a situation where you can improve someone else's lot in life. But it makes for very bad AM radio.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

<<<you might even vote Democrat one day....or at least once upon a time you used to...>>>>

Oh my god, say it ain't so! May not be anything left to do but eat a pistol.

DFrost

Uhhhh, the pistol comment is really just a joke for any observing shrinks.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

The funny thing is that I absolutely believe in laws and social order and authority and am pretty straight laced. I believe if you are going to break a law, it should only be done in the spirit of Civil Disobedience to challenge the law because it needs to come off the books. And then you need to be prepared to face the consequences, so pick your battles.

I just happen to think that government run by big business of big business and for big business is a bad idea. And that I need to worry about my own morality and not that of other people as long as they are not hurting me or anyone else. 

So, yep, I think pot should be legal - don't smoke it / don't have time to waste sitting around contemplating nothing or coming up with great ideas that are never actualized - and I have grown kids - I would rather have it legalized and controlled so that "God knows what" is not in the stuff and it is not associated and profited by the criminal element.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

> I just happen to think that government run by big business of big business and for big business is a bad idea.


I used to trade and market oil commodities at a Very Big Oil Company and then worked at GE and now work at another big company. And yes, based on my experiences (particularly in energy market trading), it's a really bad idea. People yap up free markets and capitalism quite a bit and seem to forget about how capitalism worked in the late 1800s, in the 1950s, and now in emergent countries. 



> So, yep, I think pot should be legal - don't smoke it / don't have time to waste sitting around contemplating nothing or coming up with great ideas that are never actualized - and I have grown kids - I would rather have it legalized and controlled so that "God knows what" is not in the stuff and it is not associated and profited by the criminal element.


I agree, comrade! Connie can hook you up next time you're out at her commune in Santa Cruz. :lol: No need for an address, just drop the dog off Hwy 17 around Santa Cruz and he'll alert like a fire alarm. :lol:

Joke, Connie!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Economic Left/Right: 0.50
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 1.13 

I have no clue what that means cuz I'm on the phone n don't wanna think about it right now lol.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

> I agree, comrade! Connie can hook you up next time you're out at her commune in Santa Cruz. No need for an address, just drop the dog off Hwy 17 around Santa Cruz and he'll alert like a fire alarm.


Unless Connie is a mass murderer and has some bodies stashed out there Grim would be oblivious (I think)

Just a joke Connie - that's what you get for taking off.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I haven't taken the test yet but the things and people ya'll are talking about,I never heard of them. Must be a Southern thing. Can't now but will take the test later Woody. Hell, I don't even know what I'll be balancing.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Before I post mine, I'm just going to openly say that I did not understand what some of those questions meant, so I just chose something.  

Having said that, I STILL have no idea what my score means, other than I'm inbetween Stalin and Ghandi on the graph. :lol: I'm _very_ close to Pope John Paul II. 


Your political compass
Economic Left/Right: -5.00
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 1.08


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

economic -4.65
social 0.67

what does that say..as a european?


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> economic -4.65
> social 0.67
> 
> what does that say..as a european?


You're probably much more conservative socially than the "average" European. The economic rating is keeping in line with someone like yourself in a country with a deep commitment to individual social welfare (healthcare, jobs, etc.).


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

mmm that sounds like me yeahh.. I´m pretty conservative in that way.. but therefor studying law I guess :wink:


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

If at least ten folks can take this test, I can run stats on our forum so you can all get a sense of where you stand relative to the group about your views...take it and post it!


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Economic Left/Right: -2.50
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 4.36
Funny... my dot is right about where Pope John Paul II was.... :? 
What does that mean?


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Sarah Hall said:


> Economic Left/Right: -2.50
> Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 4.36
> Funny... my dot is right about where Pope John Paul II was.... :?
> What does that mean?


Hope you took your vow of celibacy. :wink:

You lean towards good social policies that would support lower income/no income folks and gov't regulations...that would also extend to some higher authority directing, in some part, ethical obligations people have.

Like the pope. :wink:

None of this is good or bad, not any of these results, by the way.


----------



## Anne Schmaltz (Jun 15, 2006)

Okay, okay. 
Economic -3.5 (Before Dubya I always leaned strongly right...)
Social -3.59 (I am very pro-military and pro LE, kinda surprised here!)

Deepak Chopra would be delighted, I'm sure :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Pretty much on the same page as that other old fart, David.  :wink: 

Economic -2.75
Social -o.46


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

OK guys and gals. I took the test. I still confuse myself. 

economic -2.75
social -0.05

What does it all mean?

Now answer this, Is it colder in the summer than it is in the south?


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> OK guys and gals. I took the test. I still confuse myself.
> 
> economic -2.75
> social -0.05
> ...


It just means you're another old fart with common sense. At the end of the day you tend to go along with the best intentions of the middle ground between liberals and conservatives...again, pretty typical for a Southerner who has seen the good and bad sides of economic and social change. Seriously.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Common sense is how us "old farts" got old! :wink:


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Amen, brother :lol:


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody, here's mine,

Eco -0.13
social -2.56


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Al Curbow said:


> Woody, here's mine,
> 
> Eco -0.13
> social -2.56


Official member of the old fart club, Al! :lol: I figured many of you would come in like this. Not sure exactly why yet.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

And interestingly enough, women's scores so far are more variable than the men's. Wouldn't have expected that, necessarily. Particularly in that they are skewed towards the liberalish part of the spectrum. I thought you all fishwives (little Selena joke there, just kidding Selena)

MORE DATA! Take the test. PM me if you don't want to post it here. I think there are some really neat things to figure out.


----------



## Derek Sanders (Jul 11, 2006)

Ok here is mine.

Economic -4.38

Social -1.49


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Economic Left/Right: -2.63
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 0.26


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Becky Shilling said:


> Economic Left/Right: -2.63
> Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 0.26


You a yellow dog Okie, Becky? :wink:


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

More data for you...

Economic Left/Right: -3.25
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -4.92


----------



## Michele Moore (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't know if I can be on this board with all the communists anymore  

Economic Left/Right: 3.50
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -0.82


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I didn't even know I WAS one!  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

The times have changed drastically drastically drastically. When I was growing up - Barry Goldwater was considered a right wing hawk - now he looks like a liberal.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

When I was a kid, Ronald Regan was a Democrat.


----------



## Stacia Porter (Apr 8, 2006)

Well, I scored close to Ghandi and the Dhali Lama...

Economic Left/Right: -5.25
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: -3.33 

Not that I didn't already know this LOL.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Okay Woody, Pigenhole me:

Eco l/r: -5.75
Social l/a: - 5.59

What does that mean for me?
Your friend,
Tuna Sucks


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Tuna--

Just means that you are another one of our forum's tree huggers. Join the club, it is a big tent. :lol: you are a true left coaster...

I will put up results and stuff shortly. Really neat data, particularly how close this tracks to the F-test (there is a lot of statistical significance, who-hoo! Stat heads like me love that!) And that even this small pool of respondents is showing statistical normality ( you can be "normal" weirdos :lol. I may put up one last test...easier than this one, more Americanized, more timely).


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I didn't think this test was hard. The questions seemed straight forward, not construed to get whatever answer the developer wanted. So, when you do your next test, & have the time, please give me a holler & I will be happy to take it,
Tuna


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

Economic...0.75
Social...1.64


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Economic Left/Right: 1.50
Social Libertarian/Authoritarian: 0.36


----------

